# Steel Valley Meet



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Who's going to SVR at the end of this month? Anyone????


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

This guy 
Anyone coming is more than welcome to listen to my Volvo, Matt's Tesla, and Mike's Volvo.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Not competing but making my second journey out there as well.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> This guy
> Anyone coming is more than welcome to listen to my Volvo, Matt's Tesla, and Mike's Volvo.


You're not bringing the taxi this time?


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

SkizeR said:


> This guy
> Anyone coming is more than welcome to listen to my Volvo, Matt's Tesla, and Mike's Volvo.


yeah I'm down for that. I didn't get to hear the Volvo's that I saw there last year.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BigAl205 said:


> You're not bringing the taxi this time?


The volvo was the taxi last year


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha nice Nick. I'm going too although I probably won't compete. Not sure I'll have time for a tune. Switching Amps out shortly. Be nice to see some familiar and friendly faces!






SkizeR said:


> This guy
> Anyone coming is more than welcome to listen to my Volvo, Matt's Tesla, and Mike's Volvo.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it. Going to be a VERY competitive field and a great show.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll be there to kick off my "World Domination Tour"


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

@captainobvious, I'm the guy that bothers you at every event to put music on my phone at the last minute. I am entered for every event this year. I currently have the Meca CD "Tantric Tuning". Will you or anyone else guide me to a list of songs needed for all 4 events. Maybe I'll try to be prepared this year. I also looked up the rules for EMMA. It looks like we need a wiring diagram, component diagram, component invoices and photos or video of hidden components. I have none of this ready to go. My door midbass speakers are "hidden", do I need photos of these also? How many points are on the board for these issues?


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

I'll be there. My install is almost complete (temporarily) and was able to start tuning this week. Ears might be rusty but looking forward to competing for the first time since SVR 2004.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

I plan on attending. Won't have my vehicle, going to help a good friend with his first trip to SVR. Would love some demos if anyone is available. We will be in a blue Mazda rx8.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

OzAudioGmc said:


> I plan on attending. Won't have my vehicle, going to help a good friend with his first trip to SVR. Would love some demos if anyone is available. We will be in a blue Mazda rx8.


Sweet. I would love to see an RX-8. I used to drive a 1982 Mazda RX-7. That car nearly killed me several times and I still loved it. Or maybe it was the other way around.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Matt and I are making our way out there tomorrow. If you are there this weekend, feel free to introduce yourself and get a demo in the Volvo and Model S


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm at SVR as well in the matte green Jeep, parked next to @bertholomey 's Audi.

Come by and take a listen / give me feedback!


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Parked right next to you.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

I think i am opposite you. Pulled in yesterday then had to run to Walmart for the stuff i forgot. It is easy to miss my little white car but not my female pit crew.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Impossible Bill said:


> I think i am opposite you. Pulled in yesterday then had to run to Walmart for the stuff i forgot. It is easy to miss my little white car but not my female pit crew.


Ah yea, you're right behind Jason. I'll say hello to you and the RX-8 this morning. I should be in slightly before 8a


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Sounds like a new minidsp use couldn't be parked in a better spot...


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Impossible Bill said:


> Sounds like a new minidsp use couldn't be parked in a better spot...


Ahah. I'll have my preamp and earthworks mic on hand, too, if you want to run some sweeps. Not sure it'll be quiet enough today though


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Someone take pictures of that Avalon next to @Impossible Bill please. I am in VA right now trying to get mine sorted out. I'm dying to see what they did


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Is that everyone?


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

There may have been a few tucked away in the corners. We counted 55ish vehicles.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great weekend with friends and great sounding cars! Wonderful venue!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the help with getting power Jason. That was my consistent theme. Short extension cord, 3cyl w/78hp, Harmony 8x12
My family enjoyed meeting you and helping them not be bored out of their minds the entire time


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Impossible Bill said:


> Thanks for the help with getting power Jason. That was my consistent theme. Short extension cord, 3cyl w/78hp, Harmony 8x12
> My family enjoyed meeting you and helping them not be bored out of their minds the entire time


The pleasure was all mine - you have an awesome family, and I’m so glad you parked behind me. It was extremely enjoyable to spend time with you guys - especially going to dinner last night. I hope you have a good (though tight in that back seat) trip home  Thank you and Jill for explaining the baffle concept to us - we thought that was very cool, and we look forward to another demo hopefully in September. 

My passenger…..










Safe and sound!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Luckily i don't sit in the back seat. Not that the front is all that comfy. Ready to trade when you are. 50mpg uphill!
I appreciate the Dirac tutorial. I have some better ideas and hour to make the Va meetup. We'll see how flexible the wife is...


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Sorry you had some trouble that effects your judging. The car i heard would have done very well


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Impossible Bill said:


> Sorry you had some trouble that effects your judging. The car i heard would have done very well


All good - stupid mistakes on my part - listen when someone like Matt Kim tells you early on Saturday that he hears center slightly to the left, and always verify the sound yourself before the judge comes around. 

But this pic sums up the weekend for me - time with friends (kicking myself that I didn’t get a pic at dinner last night!). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

So, how did everyone do? More pics if you got some. Would've like to been there, but I hate driving long distances. Crazy as that sounds.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Crossposting @bertholomey 's pics here: 2022 Mid Atlantic / VA Fall Meet - 16th / 17th September


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I put my pics in a Meet thread we have for this coming September - towards the end of the thread. 

2022 NCSQ Fall Meet Thread - Virginia - 16-17SEP2022


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

bertholomey said:


> The pleasure was all mine - you have an awesome family, and I’m so glad you parked behind me. It was extremely enjoyable to spend time with you guys - especially going to dinner last night. I hope you have a good (though tight in that back seat) trip home  Thank you and Jill for explaining the baffle concept to us - we thought that was very cool, and we look forward to another demo hopefully in September.
> 
> My passenger…..
> 
> ...


That thing is HUGE!!! Did you give birth on the way home? It didn't even look like you were showing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> That thing is HUGE!!! Did you give birth on the way home? It didn't even look like you were showing.


Ha! We laughed that I needed one of those ‘Baby On Board’ stickers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

By any chance did anyone get photos of my Volvo, Mike's Volvo, and Matt's Tesla, and Brian's Subaru? I forgot to take a single pic this year


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> By any chance did anyone get photos of my Volvo, Mike's Volvo, and Matt's Tesla, and Brian's Subaru? I forgot to take a single pic this year


Here are a few: 2022 Mid Atlantic / VA Fall Meet - 16th / 17th September


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

audionow said:


> So, how did everyone do? More pics if you got some. Would've like to been there, but I hate driving long distances. Crazy as that sounds.


I finished 2nd in EMMA, 3rd in MECA, and 4th in IASCA. Did not place well in the top 40. I thought Al deserved to place ahead of me as his truck sounded really good. I told him I would bottle that sound and take it home with me. I'll try to get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

I got a trophy from Jillian.









It is a replica of what some friends sent to make fun of me when they saw my car.









If you can't laugh at yourself...had fun this weekend, glad we went.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> By any chance did anyone get photos of my Volvo, Mike's Volvo, and Matt's Tesla, and Brian's Subaru? I forgot to take a single pic this year


Nick how this









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

More









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

More ...









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Last one










Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 341396


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder what amps those are in steve heads blazer with the acrylic tops


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> I wonder what amps those are in steve heads blazer with the acrylic tops


Audison


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Audison


I had a feeling


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> I had a feeling


He's had them for years. There was a version of the green Civic with them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> He's had them for years. There was a version of the green Civic with them.


Ahhh gotcha. BTW, was good seeing you and Lori.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Stycker said:


> View attachment 341401


I’m pretty sure I need this in my life.
Is this Al’s truck?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Stycker said:


> View attachment 341402





SNCTMPL said:


> I’m pretty sure I need this in my life.
> Is this Al’s truck?


I was wondering the same, That Interior looks a little familiar.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

It's Jeff Arkema truck


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Despite not placing anywhere, I still had a good time. It was nice seeing everyone again, and meeting a few new peeps.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I missed the award show, but apparently I got 1st for IASCA novice, 1st for EMMA E-Unlimited, and 5th in MECA Modified.

Here are the pics that I've got:


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Every time I see these builds it just frustrates me to no end. That Avalon build is so CLEAN.....everyone's builds are just fantastic. Congrats on the awards @Anu2g


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Anu2g said:


> I missed the award show, but apparently I got 1st for IASCA novice, 1st for EMMA E-Unlimited, and 5th in MECA Modified.


Your Jeep sounded great! Nice to meet you and thanks for the demo!


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> Every time I see these builds it just frustrates me to no end. That Avalon build is so CLEAN.....everyone's builds are just fantastic. Congrats on the awards @Anu2g


Seriously; there's a reason no one has posted pics of my trunk 



OzAudioGmc said:


> Your Jeep sounded great! Nice to meet you and thanks for the demo!


Thanks, and great meeting you as well! I didn't get to listen to your RX-8, but I will say your ride looked clean!


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Anu2g said:


> Thanks, and great meeting you as well! I didn't get to listen to your RX-8, but I will say your ride looked clean!


That was a friends car that I am helping with. I am still fiddling with my truck 😆. He did well finishing even close to you with just a 2 way and a Helix mini. Again, awesome work, you earned it!


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

OzAudioGmc said:


> That was a friends car that I am helping with. I am still fiddling with my truck 😆. He did well finishing even close to you with just a 2 way and a Helix mini. Again, awesome work, you earned it!


Ah, that's right. Maybe next time I can hear your truck. Thanks again!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

You got a 24, Jason?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> You got a 24, Jason?


I wish! Would be fun in the Audi, and even more fun in the home system, but alas, I was transporting it for two friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Exactly how big is that glove box Jason?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Impossible Bill said:


> Exactly how big is that glove box Jason?


Mark is good, but……..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

